# Caseking-Adventskalender: Heute zum letzten Mal Produkt gewinnen oder mit Rabatt erwerben [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Adventskalender: Heute zum letzten Mal Produkt gewinnen oder mit Rabatt erwerben [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Adventskalender: Heute zum letzten Mal Produkt gewinnen oder mit Rabatt erwerben [Anzeige]


----------



## SpatteL (24. Dezember 2011)

ich finde es schade, das der hauptpreis unter denen verlost wird, die die meisten fragen richtig hatten. 
ich z.b. habe bewusst an manchen tagen nicht mitgemacht, da ich das was es zu gewinnen gab nicht brauch(CPU luftkühler z.b., hab ne WaKü).


----------



## derP4computer (24. Dezember 2011)

SpatteL schrieb:


> ich finde es schade, das der hauptpreis unter denen verlost wird, die die meisten fragen richtig hatten.
> ich z.b. habe bewusst an manchen tagen nicht mitgemacht, da ich das was es zu gewinnen gab nicht brauch(CPU luftkühler z.b., hab ne WaKü).


 Ganz genau so habe ich es auch gemacht.


> Heute zum letzten Mal Produkt gewinnen oder mit Rabatt erwerben


Im übrigen gibt es heute rein garnichts zum letzten mal zu gewinnen.


----------

